# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Yaratan Rabbin Adıyla Oku, Ne Anlama Geliyor?

## halukgta

Kuran ayetlerinin ilk indirilmeye başlandığında, Allah elçisine Alak suresi 1. ayetinde, Yaradan Rabbin adıyla oku diye geçer. Sizce bu ayette geçen OKU emriyle Allah elçisine, ne söylemek istiyor olabilir? Kuran ı oku diyor dersek, daha indirilmiş bir kitap, ayetler olmadığına göre, bu ayette geçen OKU emrinden, indirdiğimiz ayetleri, bildiğimiz şekliyle biz söyleyince sende tekrarla şeklinde anlarsak, sanırım ayetin bizlere anlatmaya çalıştığı asıl amacı tam anlamamış oluruz. Konuyu daha iyi anlayabilmemiz için, bu ayetin devamındaki 2 ayeti de yazalım, daha sonra üstünde birlikte düşünelim. 

Alak 123: YARATAN RABBİNİN ADIYLA OKU! O, insanı bir yapışkan döllenmiş yumurta hücresinden yarattı. OKU; ÇÜNKÜ RABBİN SONSUZ KEREM SAHİBİDİR. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu konuyu doğru anlayabilmemiz için, önce Kuran da bolca geçen ve Allah ın elçisinin okumasını istediği AYET kelimesinin ne anlama geldiğini de doğru anlamamız gerekir. Ayet kelimesi Arapçada, DELİL, AÇIK ALAMET, İŞARET, MUCİZE anlamlarına gelir. Yukarıdaki ayeti anlamaya çalışırken, lütfen ayet kelimesinin anlamını unutmayalım. 

Allah Alak suresinde, Yaratan Rabbin adıyla oku derken, dikkat ettiyseniz çok dikkat çekici bir örnekle devam ediyor. İnsanın yaradılışındaki mucizeyi örnek veriyor ve devamında da yine aynı kelimeyi kullanıyor OKU yani İKRA. Devamında da Allah, sonsuz kerem sahibi diyerek, Onun yüceliğine vurgu yapıyor.

Buradan şunu anlıyoruz. Allah elçisine şunu söylüyor İKRA/OKU derken. Önce sen Allah ın yarattığı gücü, mucizeleri, delili gör. Bizzat insanların, nasıl bir mucizeyle yaratıldığını anla, yani kendini önce tanı, yaratılmışlığın ve tabiatın mucizesini oku, yani düşün ve farkında ol diyor. BAZEN BİZLER ŞÖYLE DERİZ, BEN BU KİŞİNİN NASIL BİR İNSAN OLDUĞUNU YÜZÜNDEN OKUDUM. Yani nasıl bir kişiliğe sahip olduğunu, görünüşünden, davranışlarından fark ettim anlamındadır. Allah da elçisini bu konuda uyarıyor ve diyor ki, seni elçi olarak seçtim, sen önce bu görevin ne derece önemli olduğunun farkına var. Kendini önce tanı, gökyüzünde ve yeryüzünde Allah ın yarattığı ayetleri önce doğru oku ki, görevini de layığı ile yerine getirebilesin. Aslında Allah buna benzer bir örneği de bizlere verir Kuran da ve bakın nasıl uyarır.

Casiye 3: Kuşkusuz, göklerde ve yerde, iman sahipleri için SAYISIZ AYETLER VARDIR. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Bu ayetiyle Allah bizlere, iman etmiş kullarının, Allah ın gücünü anlayabilmeleri için, tabiatın yaradılış gerçeklerini okumamızı, yani gözlerimizle şahit olup, gönlümüzle destekleyip, görmemiz gerektiğini söylüyor. Demek ki bu ve benzeri ayetlerde okumak, yalnız kelimelerin tekrarı anlamında olmadığı, gerçekleri gördüğümüzde, düşünerek, aklımızı kullanarak Allah ın yarattıklarını şahit olup, Allah ın ayetlerini okumak anlamında olduğu anlaşılıyor. Bunun farkında olabilmek içinde, Kuran ın birçok ayetinde Allah ın yaptığı uyarıları unutmayalım. HALA DÜŞÜNMÜYORMUSUNUZ. FAKAT DÜŞÜNEN Mİ VAR. ALLAH, AYETLERI SIZE IŞTE BÖYLE AÇIKLAR KI, DERİN DERİN DÜŞÜNEBILESINIZ.

Bu konuyu daha net anlayabilmemiz için, şöyle özetleyebiliriz. OKU emrinin bir anlamı, bizzat tebliğ edileni okuyup, üzerinde düşünmek anlamı olduğu, birde gözlerimizle, duygularımızla Allah ın ayetlerini tabiatta görüp, onun gücüne, yüceliğine, eşsizliğine şahit olup, gönlümüzle onaylamak anlamına geldiğini söyleyebiliriz. 

Necm suresi 18. ayette, yine ayet kelimesi, Allah ın gücünü, onun mucizelerini Allah ın elçisi gördüğünde de kullanılıyor ve ANDOLSUN O, RABBİNİN EN BÜYÜK AYETLERİNDEN BİR KISMINI GÖRDÜ. Şeklinde geçer. Yani bu ayette de Allah ın elçisi, böylece Allah ın ayetlerini okuduğunu, yani gözleriyle görüp bizzat şahit olduğu anlatılmaktadır. 

Zariyat 20. ayetinde de Allah, KESİN OLARAK İNANANLAR İÇİN YERYÜZÜNDE AYETLER VARDIR. diyerek, bu ayetleri yani Allah ın mucizelerini Allah, bizlerin bizzat görerek şahit olarak okumamızı, yani düşünüp anlamamızı istemektedir. Bu konuda bir örnek daha vermek istiyorum.

Fussilet 53: ONLARA DIŞ ÂLEMDEKİ VE KENDİ İÇLERİNDEKİ AYETLERİMİZİ/doğa kanunlarını göstereceğiz. Böylece Kur'ân'ın gerçek/hak olduğunu anlayacaklardır. Rabbinin her şeye tanık olması onlara yetmiyor mu? (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu ayetten de anlıyoruz ki, Allah ın bir yazılı, birde yazılı olmayan ayetleri var. Yazılı olmayan ayetleri bizler eğer nefislerimizde, aklımızda okuyup gerçekleri göremiyorsak, yazılı olan ayetleri okuyup anlamamız mümkün olmayacaktır. Allah elçisine Alak suresi 1. ayetinde, Yaratan Rabbinin adıyla oku derken, Allah önce yarattığım, gözlerinle şahit olduğun ayetlerimi önce oku diyor. ONLARI OKU VE DÜŞÜNKİ GÖREVİNİN BİLİNCİNDE OLASIN.

Konuyu özetlemek gerekirse. Çok önemli bir konuda bir iş yapmadan önce, emin olabilmemiz için, bizlere yalnız yazılı kaynaklar yeterli gelmez. Yapacağımız işin doğruluğunu önce nefsimize, vicdanımıza ve aklımıza onaylatmamız gerekir. Buda görsel araştırmalarla olur. Eğer bunun doğruluğuna kendimizi inandırmışsak, yapmak istediğimizi yakınlarımıza anlatıp kabul ettirebiliriz ve çevremizden de destek alabiliriz.

Onun için de Allah, sizlere göndereceğim kitabı tebliğ alıp okumadan önce, benim gücüme ve yarattığım âleme bakın ve gerçekleri iyi okuyun diyor. Bizlerde Kuran ı batılın ve hurafenin etkisinde kalmadan okuyup anlamak istiyorsak, önce Allah ın elçisine yaptığı yolu izlemeliyiz. KURAN DAN ÖNCE, ALLAH IN YARATTIĞI TABİAT AYETLERİNİ DOĞRU OKUMALIYIZ Kİ, GÖNLÜMÜZ, VİCDANIMIZ VE AKLIMIZ, ALLAH IN AYETLERİNE TESLİM OLSUN. Bunu gereği gibi yapmadığımız için, Allah ın kitabını bir kenara koyduk ve Kuran da her şey yoktur, özet bilgiler vardır demekle yetinmedik, birde Kuran ı herkes anlayamaz diyerek, Allah ile kulu arasına Allah yasaklamasına rağmen veliler, efendiler, şeyhler edindik. 

Dilerim Allah dan, bu yanlışımızı fark eden ve batıldan uzaklaşan, Allah ın uyardığı gibi, yalnız Kuran ın ipine sarılan, Allah ın azınlık Salih kullarından oluruz.. 

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

